# Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Juli 2018)

*Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Juli 2018)

*Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

Wenn jemand keine 2 Sekunden hat um die WLP zu verstreichen dann sollte derjenige auch keinen PC zusammenbauen! Der Aufwand ist gering aber das Ergebnis ist sehr gut.


----------



## Tolotos66 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

Zumal bei den max. Temps immerhin zw. dem besten und dem "schlechtesten" Ergenis doch 3.5° sind. Finde ich ne Menge. Ich verstreiche von je her.
Gruß T.

Edit: Ich nehme eine alte Scheckkarte, passt perfekt sowohl beim Mainstream, als auch bei HEDT. Einfach abziehen


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

Immer ein interessantes Thema wie ich finde.
Wenn Ihr sowas nochmal in nem Video machen solltet, hätte ich folgende Empfehlung.
Die Wärmeleitpaste für das Video einfach mit einer kleinen Plexiglasscheibe fest anrückend, dann sieht man im Video perfekt wie die WLP sich verteilt.(hab ich vom 8Auer geklaut^^)

Beim Thema GPU immer verstreichen muss ich Vega ins spiel bringen, da ist verstreichen je nach Package überhaupt nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Piep00 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

Was ist der Grund dafür bei Vega?


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



Piep00 schrieb:


> Was ist der Grund dafür bei Vega?



Durch den angeschlossenen HBM ist das Package nicht immer 100% eben was beim verstreichen Lufteinschluss zur folge hat.Außerdem kann bei einem nicht vergossenen Package WLP in den 
T- Ausschnitt versumpfen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

Ich empfehle ja die David-Methode von Michelangelo.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=01OjDkYa734

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sieht man leider immer seltener


----------



## Jooschka (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

Bei Kühlern mit "direct Touch" oder sonstigen Sparmaßnahmen, die in einer ungleichmäßigen Oberfläche resultieren, bestreiche ich auch grob den Kühler ganz dünn, um diese Lücken"Schlitze auch zu stopfen...


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



Gurdi schrieb:


> Durch den angeschlossenen HBM ist das Package nicht immer 100% eben was beim verstreichen Lufteinschluss zur folge hat.Außerdem kann bei einem nicht vergossenen Package WLP in den
> T- Ausschnitt versumpfen.


Dazu muss man aber anmerken, dass es dem Anwender klar sein sollte, dass Spalte sich auch füllen können. Wer da einfach drüber streicht... 
Erst Lücken füllen, dann passt auch das verstreichen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Dazu muss man aber anmerken, dass es dem Anwender klar sein sollte, dass Spalte sich auch füllen können. Wer da einfach drüber streicht...
> Erst Lücken füllen, dann passt auch das verstreichen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher ob das jeder direkt auf den Schirm hat, ich zumindest hatte es beim ersten mal nicht wirklich. Zwar hab ich die Lücken auch verstrichen, aber durch die Hitze läuft das weiter runter und damit dann von oben etwas nach.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

Ich vermute da warst du einfach zu aufgeregt im ersten Versuch. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## bastian123f (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

Also ich verstreiche schon immer. Egal ob CPU oder GPU mit HBM. Am Anfang habe ich immer eine alte Karte benutzt. Mittlerweile benutze ich die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut. Die hat einen Applikator dabei zum verstreichen. Das ist auch ganz nett.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

Der verwendete Kühler hat durch die Klammermontage afaik recht wenig Anpressdruck, dass begünstigt die Streichmethode.
Ich behaupte, dass die Unterschiede bei einem verschraubten Kühler nicht mehr da sind


----------



## Tolotos66 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Der verwendete Kühler hat durch die Klammermontage afaik recht wenig Anpressdruck, dass begünstigt die Streichmethode.
> Ich behaupte, dass die Unterschiede bei einem verschraubten Kühler nicht mehr da sind



Dann solltest Du mal einen Matterhorn auf ein AM4-Board schrauben  Im ersten Moment dachte ich, das ich eine Unterlegscheibe oder Ähnliches vergessen habe. Gefühlter Anpressdruck=Null. Da war ich von meine FX oder Skylake anders gewohnt.
Gruß T.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich vermute da warst du einfach zu aufgeregt im ersten Versuch.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



Habs auch ein zweites mal getestet auf einer Referenz 56er, ebenfalls ein schlechtes Ergebnis, da ist der Chip auch moldet.
Ich mach die Tage mal nen Tempvergleich, die verstrichene Paste ist noch drauf auf der 56er wird aber bald getauscht.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

ja mach ich auch verstreichen und dann noch einen Punkt in die Mitte um eventuelle Lücken mit den Anpressdruck dann zu füllen.


----------



## Schleifer (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

Gestern mal die 3 Jahre alte MSI WLP durch Grizzly Kryonaut ausgetauscht. Da der Spachtel dabei war sorgfältig, dünn, aber deckend verstrichen. Ergebnis: nichts, absolut nichts!
Vorher: 83°C bei 63% Lüfter. Nachher: 83°C bei 63% Lüfter. Uncool. 
Der MSI Kühler der GPU hat, wie auch der Mugen IV bei der CPU eine einheitliche Bodenplatte ohne direkten Kontakt der Heatpipes.

War mein erster WLP Wechsel einer GPU, hab aber schon X Mal die WLP bei CPUs gewechselt. Immer Streichmethode.

Bislang habe ich auch immer eine alte EC-Karte zum Verstreichen genutzt, komme damit in letzter Zeit aber immer schlechter zurecht (Karte zu groß für den vorhandenen Platz). Entweder krieg ich das motorisch in meinem Alter nicht mehr gebacken, oder der Platz wurde über die Jahre immer enger. Der Spachtel der Grizzly war daher recht angenehm.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



Gurdi schrieb:


> Immer ein interessantes Thema wie ich finde.
> Wenn Ihr sowas nochmal in nem Video machen solltet, hätte ich folgende Empfehlung.
> Die Wärmeleitpaste für das Video einfach mit einer kleinen Plexiglasscheibe fest anrückend, dann sieht man im Video perfekt wie die WLP sich verteilt.(hab ich vom 8Auer geklaut^^)
> 
> Beim Thema GPU immer verstreichen muss ich Vega ins spiel bringen, da ist verstreichen je nach Package überhaupt nicht zu empfehlen.



Um die 200 bis 400 N Anpresskraft aktueller empfehlenswerter Kühler nachzustellen braucht man schon einen relativ dicken Plexiglasblock, wie ihn Roman meiner Erinnerung nach auch benutzt. Mit einer einfachen Plexiglasscheibe kommt man nicht weit.


----------



## ich558 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

Es gibt Leute die machen einen Punkt und klatschen den Kühler drauf

Verstreichen und gut ist. Verstehe die Diskussion dahinter gar nicht


----------



## LastManStanding (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

ich hatte bisher eigentlich keine Unterschiede Zwischen Punkt und verstreichen. Sorgfallt ist die devise


----------



## Schori (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

Ich verstreiche die WLP immer mit einem Eislöffel von der Eisdiele meines Vertrauens. 
Klappt wunderbar und die Größe ist genau richtig, man muss nur darauf achten einen Löffel zu nehmen der eine gerade Kante hat.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

Hab vorher auch verstrichen und werd's weiter machen.

Aber schön das mal im Test zu sehen, dass tatsächlich messbare, wenn auch kleine, Unterschiede bestehen.

Danke für den Test, Willi !


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Um die 200 bis 400 N Anpresskraft aktueller empfehlenswerter Kühler nachzustellen braucht man schon einen relativ dicken Plexiglasblock, wie ihn Roman meiner Erinnerung nach auch benutzt. Mit einer einfachen Plexiglasscheibe kommt man nicht weit.



Er hat seinen Anpressdruck mit der Hand wohl auf rund 170nm beziffert, keine Ahnung wie er dass gemessen hat.
So in etwa hatte ich das gemeint:
YouTube
Sieht man halb sehr gut wie sich die WLP aktiv verteilt. Will jetzt aber auch nicht Klugscheißern hier, Video hat mir gefallen und war auch hilfreich.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



ich558 schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute die machen einen Punkt und klatschen den Kühler drauf



ja und das funktioniert gut


----------



## CiD (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



ich558 schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute die machen einen Punkt und klatschen den Kühler drauf


Ja, gibt es...mich zum Beispiel. Mache das schon jahrelang bei Heatspreadern so. REICHT!
Direkt auf dem DIE verteile ich sie natürlich auch gleichmäßig dünn.


----------



## ich558 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



CiD schrieb:


> Ja, gibt es...mich zum Beispiel. Mache das schon jahrelang bei Heatspreadern so. REICHT!
> Direkt auf dem DIE verteile ich sie natürlich auch gleichmäßig dünn.



Und warum? Ist ja logisch dass so niemals die ganze Fläche bedeckt ist und die Kühlleistung schlechter sein muss als eine gleichmäßige Verteilung


----------



## Bluebird (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

da komt auch jeder Test auf andere ergebnisse , das der Punkt auf der mitte minimal schlechter da steht , das ist ja bekannt ...
Aber normal schenken sich ein grobes X und verstreichen nichts und das in vielen vielen vergleichen die ich jetzt schon angeguckt hab , also aus meiner Sicht zuviel wirbel um Nix !
Da ist schon interressanter das Intel wohl bei denn 6 und 8 Kerner wieder das verloetet anfangen will ! tja ein Tritt in den Arsch wirkt eben doch ab und an wunder


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



Bluebird schrieb:


> Da ist schon interressanter das Intel wohl bei denn 6 und 8 Kerner wieder das verloetet anfangen will !



Hab ich auch gelesen. Wäre schön, wenn sich das Gerücht bewahrheitet. 

Dann noch gute WLP für den CPU Kühler und natürlich gut verstreichen  und fertig. 


P.S.: Freue mich jetzt schon auf die OC/Temp Tests (also eigene) für den verlöteten 8Kerner


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



Gurdi schrieb:


> Er hat seinen Anpressdruck mit der Hand wohl auf rund 170nm beziffert, keine Ahnung wie er dass gemessen hat.
> So in etwa hatte ich das gemeint:
> YouTube
> Sieht man halb sehr gut wie sich die WLP aktiv verteilt. Will jetzt aber auch nicht Klugscheißern hier, Video hat mir gefallen und war auch hilfreich.



Das Äquivalent von 17 kg mit mit drei-vier Fingern zu drücken ist schon eine überdurchschnittliche Leistung. Um die Kraftentfaltung eines durchschnittlichen CPU-Kühlers nachzustellen, müsste man 30-40 kg schaffen. Das entspricht ungefähr einem Liegestütz auf den Spitzen von Daumen, Zeige- und Mittelfinger. Für Kampf- und Kraftsportler nicht unmöglich, aber wir hatten in der Redaktion nur Nerds zur Hand.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> ... aber wir hatten in der Redaktion nur Nerds zur Hand.





Nice.


----------



## EchoeZ (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

Eine kurze Erklärung, warum man überhaupt Wärmeleitpaste verwendet, hätte das Video sicher nicht überladen..

Dann halt hier 

Selbst polierte Oberflächen sind unter einem Mikroskop alles andere als glatt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist kein Kupfer oder Aluminium, es soll nur den Eindruck vermitteln, wie eine scheinbar glatte Oberfläche wirklich aussieht.
Wenn man nun beide Oberflächen übereinander legt, bleiben mit Luft gefüllte Zwischenräume. Da kommt die Wärmeleitpaste in Spiel, die diese Zwischenräume mit wärmeleitfähigem Material auffüllen soll.


Wie gut leiten die verwendeten Materialien?

Kupfer 400W/mK
Aluminium 235W/mK
Beste Wärmeleitpaste 73W/mK (Thermal Grizzly Con.)
*
Somit ist die beste Wärmeleitpaste ggü Alu und Kupfer eher isolieren und sollte so dünn wie möglich aufgetragen werden.*

Ich verstreiche WLP mit dem Finger, mit einem Spachtel bekommt man es einfach nicht so dünn und gleichmäßig  hin. Mit der Menge bei der Punktmethode versorge ich fast 2 CPUs. 
Dabei verteile ich die Paste auf der CPU und dem Kühler!


----------



## INU.ID (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

Ich verstreich die WLP immer mit meinem Zeigefinger. Da bleibt auch kein Fett oder ähnlich auf der CPU zurück, da die WLP ja sofort eine "Schicht" über den Finger legt, und so die WLP die auf der CPU/dem Kühler bleibt quasi gar keinen Kontakt mit dem Finger hatte. Früher hab ich von Einweghandschuhen einfach nen Finger abgeschnitten und über den Finger gezogen. Ich hab auch schon alle möglichen "Spachtelchen" usw. ausprobiert, aber im Finger hab ich einfach am meisten Gefühl, und kann die WLP am dünnsten und gleichmäßigsten auftragen.

Aber wie man im Video sieht spielt das alles eh keine Rolle. 3 oder 4 Grad mehr oder weniger sind eigentlich völlig irrelevant, außer man betreibt maximales OCing, was die wenigsten User tun.


EchoeZ schrieb:


> Ich verstreiche WLP mit dem Finger, mit einem  Spachtel bekommt man es einfach nicht so dünn und gleichmäßig   hin.


----------



## EchoeZ (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

PS (Spass)

Ohne den Ansatz einer Erklärung erinnern mich solche Videos an Brawndo
YouTube


----------



## CiD (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



ich558 schrieb:


> Und warum? Ist ja logisch dass so niemals die ganze Fläche bedeckt ist und die Kühlleistung schlechter sein muss als eine gleichmäßige Verteilung


Um wie viel schlechter soll sie denn sein? 1% - 3% maximal? Ich verwende Arctic Silver 5, da schlägt das bisschen nicht so ins Gewicht aber bei der Gelid GC2 mit 3,8W/mK, wie im Video verwendet, misst man schon andere Unterschiede. Solange die Kerntemperaturen bei Volllast die 60 °C Marke nicht markant überschreiten, ist mir das relativ. So kleinlich bin ich nicht und das ist im normalen Betrieb (ohne exzessiven OC) auch nicht nötig.


----------



## EchoeZ (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Aber wie man im Video sieht spielt das alles eh keine Rolle. 3 oder 4 Grad mehr oder weniger sind eigentlich völlig irrelevant, außer man betreibt maximales OCing, was die wenigsten User tun.


Oder man möchte (Semi-)Passiv-Betrieb. Mein i3-6100 sitzt unter einem Ereboss, das Gehäuse wird mit 3 Noctua ULN@400rpm belüftet. Die CPU wird selbst bei aktuellen Temperaturen und unter Vollast keine 60°C warm.


----------



## Cpt_Erdnuss (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

Sehr hilfreich (und es sieht noch anständig aus) ist es den CPU-Heatspreader vorher außen mit tesa abzukleben. Dann kann man einfach grob überall drüber streichen und hat nach abziehen des tesa ein sauberes Rechteck.


----------



## Schleifer (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



EchoeZ schrieb:


> Oder man möchte (Semi-)Passiv-Betrieb. Mein i3-6100 sitzt unter einem Ereboss, das Gehäuse wird mit 3 Noctua ULN@400rpm belüftet...



Das ist genau auch mein Punkt. Wer's gern leise hat legt eben auch auf eine gute Wärmeübertragung wert. 3-4°C kühler bedeutet alternativ, dass bei gleicher Temperatur die Lüfter langsamer drehen. Darum geht's mir letztlich. 60, 65, 70°C sind mir da relativ wumpe.


----------



## bastian123f (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



EchoeZ schrieb:


> Eine kurze Erklärung, warum man überhaupt Wärmeleitpaste verwendet, hätte das Video sicher nicht überladen..
> 
> Dann halt hier
> 
> ...



Ich verstreiche die Paste immer hauchdünn. Teilweise schimmert leicht der Heatspreader noch durch. Das reicht locker für die Zwischenräume in der Oberfläche.


----------



## xoif (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

Hab auf Coffee Lake geupdated. Der Aftermarket Kühler hat aber noch gepasst, nur Wärmeleitpaste hatte ich keine mehr. Easy. Einfach die Kontaktplatte abwischen und dann den Boxedkühler dranreiben. So verteilt sich die auf dem Boxedkühler angebrachte Leitpasste wunderbar gleichmäßig auf dem Aftermarket-Kühler. War das richtig so?


----------



## LastManStanding (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

junge junge ganz schön rumgeschmiert im Video...


----------



## FortuneHunter (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand keine 2 Sekunden hat um die WLP zu verstreichen dann sollte derjenige auch keinen PC zusammenbauen! Der Aufwand ist gering aber das Ergebnis ist sehr gut.



Ich sollte sofort meine Methode überdenken. Ich habe ja nur die X-Methode bei meinem i7-5820K angewandt und bei aktuell 29,8 °C Zimmertemperatur ist er grade dabei elendig den Hitzetod zu sterben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh weh mir! 63°C unter Prime 95 für den heißesten Core ohne Wasserkühlung bei einer Übertaktung auf 4 GHz für alle Cores sollte mir wohl Sorge machen ... Der erreicht ja die kritischen 80°C ja schon bei 50 °C Zimmertemperatur und dauerhafter Prime 95 Nutzung.

Ich liege dann zwar aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach tod neben den Computer ... aber ich sehe die Gefahren ... 

Man sollte mir unbedingt verbieten noch einen PC zu bauen.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



xoif schrieb:


> Hab auf Coffee Lake geupdated. Der Aftermarket Kühler hat aber noch gepasst, nur Wärmeleitpaste hatte ich keine mehr. Easy. Einfach die Kontaktplatte abwischen und dann den Boxedkühler dranreiben. So verteilt sich die auf dem Boxedkühler angebrachte Leitpasste wunderbar gleichmäßig auf dem Aftermarket-Kühler. War das richtig so?



Zur Not hättest du auch Ketchup oder Nivea-Handcreme verwenden können (kein Witz, PCGH hat das getestet) aber das ist eher eine Notlösung. Langfristig sind hochwertige Produkte wie Kyronaut einfach besser geeignet.


----------



## SimonG (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

Schöner Vergleich. Werde in Zukunft wieder öfter Verstreichen. In der Vergangenheit bin ich faul geworden und habe oft nur einen Punkt in die Mitte gemacht.

Kleine Beobachtung am Rande: die Reiskörner in Franken scheinen größer zu sein als hier.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

All Eure Videos, leibe PCGH-Redaktion, sind bei mir immer ohne Ton.
Woran liegt dass? Welchen Codec brauch ich? Oder darf ich die Videos nicht mit Chrome betrachten?


----------



## restX3 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

Punkt in die mitte. Verstreichen tu ich schon lange nicht mehr. Zumal bei mir ist eh überall Flüssigmetall drauf.


----------



## IronAngel (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand keine 2 Sekunden hat um die WLP zu verstreichen dann sollte derjenige auch keinen PC zusammenbauen! Der Aufwand ist gering aber das Ergebnis ist sehr gut.



das Ergebniss ist genauso wie bei der Klecksmethode, sieht man doch im Test ! Also warum unnötig Zeit verschwenden. Wichtig ist das der DIE abgedeckt ist und nicht der Headspreader. 

Ansonsten danke für den netten Test.


----------



## blautemple (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



ich558 schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute die machen einen Punkt und klatschen den Kühler drauf



Mache ich genauso, einfach weil ich stinkfaul bin und mir nicht gerne die Finger dreckig mache, zumal das Ergebnis ja genau gleich zum verstreichen ist


----------



## Gast20190402 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand keine 2 Sekunden hat um die WLP zu verstreichen dann sollte derjenige auch keinen PC zusammenbauen! Der Aufwand ist gering aber das Ergebnis ist sehr gut.



Weil es einfach nicht nötig ist. Bringt null. 
Beeinflusst nur das eigene Gefühl.

Dazu gibt es genug Videos mit Plexiglas (Verteilung der WLP) anstelle des Kühlkörpers und massig Tests und Messungen zusätzlich.

Manche verstreichen, manche machen ein X, manche machen einen Punkt. Wendet man jede Methode für sich richtig an so gibt es keinen Messbaren Unterschied.

Ich habe mich selber erst wieder eingehend und ausführlich damit beschäftigt als ich letztens meinen NOCTUA eingebaut  habe.

Wie sich manche Menschen immer erdreisten über andere und/oder deren Fähigkeiten zu urteilen...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Oh weh mir! 63°C unter Prime 95 für den heißesten Core ohne Wasserkühlung bei einer Übertaktung auf 4 GHz für alle Cores *sollte mir wohl Sorge machen* ...




Ja !

Mach dem Kern mal schnell n heißen Tee, dass der sich nicht verkühlt.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Zur Not hättest du auch Ketchup oder Nivea-Handcreme verwenden können (kein Witz, PCGH hat das getestet) aber das ist eher eine Notlösung. Langfristig sind hochwertige Produkte wie Kyronaut einfach besser geeignet.



Nutella hat übrigens Lichtschutzfaktor 9,7  Ist auch kein Witz und könnte auch funktionieren, aber ich glaube, das versaut mir die Hardware 



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> All Eure Videos, leibe PCGH-Redaktion, sind bei mir immer ohne Ton.
> Woran liegt dass? Welchen Codec brauch ich? Oder darf ich die Videos nicht mit Chrome betrachten?



Also bei mir läuft´s mit Chrome....alles aktuell bei dir?


----------



## Casurin (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

Es gibt so viele Tests die beinahe 0 Unterschied zeigen - ich vertraue da lieber kompetenten Testern wie TechJesus.


----------



## RRCRoady (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> All Eure Videos, leibe PCGH-Redaktion, sind bei mir immer ohne Ton.
> Woran liegt dass? Welchen Codec brauch ich? Oder darf ich die Videos nicht mit Chrome betrachten?



Hast vielleicht die Webseite mal stumm geschaltet? Das merkt sich der Browser nämlich.
Müsste dann so aussehen, wenn du ein PCGH Video im Browser abspielst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RAZORLIGHT (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



Casurin schrieb:


> Es gibt so viele Tests die beinahe 0 Unterschied zeigen - ich vertraue da lieber kompetenten Testern wie TechJesus.



Der wirkt auch nicht so extrem lustlos lol


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

Ich verstreiche auch gerne, allerdings nicht bis zum Rand. Ich lasse immer einen halben Zentimeter Platz bis zum Rand, um das überquillen zu verhindern. Passt bei AMD und Intel immer genau.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Zumal bei den max. Temps immerhin zw. dem besten und dem "schlechtesten" Ergenis doch 3.5° sind. Finde ich ne Menge.



Das ist alles relativ.

Für einen nerd oder Übertakter können 3 Grad Unterschied viel ausmachen.
Für die restlichen 99,9% der PC-Besitzer wären selbst 10 Grad völlig egal.

Ich verstreiche auch, auch mehreren Gründen:
1.) Ich bin ein Nerd. 
2.) Ich übertakte.
3.) Ich leide mutmaßlich an OCD und mag kleinere Zahlen. 
4.)Es ist einfach minimalster Aufwand und bringt Leistung die sonst verschenkt wäre.
5.) Ich nutze in aller Regel WLPs die sehr leistungsfähig aber entsprechend schlecht zu verarbeiten sind (so Kryonaut und Gelid und son Kram). Einfach Klecks in die Mitte und Kühler drauf würde da vermutlich sehr schlecht funktionieren.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

Du magst lieber kleine Zahlen, erhöhst aber den Takt deiner CPU? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheNewNow (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

Schade, dass meine Methode nicht vorkam. Ich machen einen viel zu großen Punkt auf den Heatspreader, setze den Kühler draum und um den Anpressdruck ordentlich zu erhöhen und alles ordentlich zu verteilen stelle ich mit Gewichten auf den Kühler drauf. Der Rest der rausquirlt wird abgestriffen. Hat allerdings den Nachteil, dass überdurchschnittlich häufig was kaputt geht. 
Ne der Punkt und das verstreichen ist beides ok. Je nachdem was ich kühlen will wende ich eins von beiden an.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

Kleinere natürlich da wo kleiner besser ist. Und größere wo größer besser ist - das OCD kommt ins Spiel wenn ich lieber 4000 MHz habe als 4042,6. 



TheNewNow schrieb:


> Schade, dass meine Methode nicht vorkam.


Könnte daran liegen dass


TheNewNow schrieb:


> Hat  allerdings den Nachteil, dass überdurchschnittlich häufig was kaputt  geht.


----------



## Ogami (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

Ich verstreiche auch.

Mal nebenbei gefragt: Wie entsorge ich eigentlich die Rückstände beim Wechsel oder die fast leere Spritze umweltbewußt? Sind ja so einige Inhaltsstoffe drin in der Paste.


----------



## cjtk (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> ..........
> 
> 
> Edit: Ich nehme eine alte Scheckkarte, passt perfekt sowohl beim Mainstream, als auch bei HEDT. Einfach abziehen



nur so und nich anders. 
was beim die ohne headspreader richtig war, kann heut nicht falsch sein.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



Casurin schrieb:


> Es gibt so viele Tests die beinahe 0 Unterschied  zeigen - ich vertraue da *lieber kompetenten Testern* wie  TechJesus.






RAZORLIGHT schrieb:


> Der wirkt auch *nicht so extrem lustlos* lol



Wie seid ihr denn drauf ? Neidisch auf seinen Job ? 
Bei Leuten wie Euch im Forum, wäre ich auch nervös, so ein Video zu drehen, vor allem wenn meine (finanzielle) Zukunft davon abhängen könnte.

Denkt doch mal dran, dass wir es mit Menschen zu tun haben. Ja, echten Menschen mit Emotionen. Das sind keine Roboter, die uns die Tests bereitstellen.
Und das auch noch nicht in PCGH+, sondern mehr, oder weniger "gratis".

Anstatt mal "danke" zu sagen, kommt Gemecker. 

Aber das kenn' ich ja schon von PCGHX. Man möchte etwas schönes zeigen und es wird nur rumgemosert, Paranoia ob man nicht einen Trojaner untergeschoben bekommt, oder gehackt wird, gemeckert, hinterfragt nach dem Sinn, nörgel, nörgel,  nörgel ...
Da sind viele groß drin, hier ...

Mann, Mann, Mann ... 


Ich fand' das Video gut !  

Und alle die jetzt an meinem Posting was zu meckern haben: Ihr könnt' mich mal ... ... gerne haben ...  

P.S.: Dreht doch Eure Videos demnächst selbst für Euch ! Dann seid ihr evtl. zumindest _teilweise_ mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden. 
Oder auch nicht ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



Ogami schrieb:


> Mal nebenbei gefragt: Wie entsorge ich eigentlich die Rückstände beim Wechsel oder die fast leere Spritze umweltbewußt? Sind ja so einige Inhaltsstoffe drin in der Paste.



Hausmüll.

In der Paste ist nichts umweltrelevantes drin. Wärmeleitpasten sind im Wesentlichen Silikonmasse mit winzigen Metallpartikeln drin. Die könntest du übertrieben gesagt aufessen ohne dass was passiert. Der Grundbestandteil vieler WLPs (Silikonöl) wird sogar tatsächlich als Lebensmittelzusatz verwendet (heißt da "E900")!



...und als Gleitmittel.


----------



## Casurin (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Denkt doch mal dran, dass wir es mit Menschen zu tun haben. Ja, echten Menschen mit Emotionen. Das sind keine Roboter, die uns die Tests bereitstellen.
> Und das auch noch nicht in PCGH+, sondern mehr, oder weniger "gratis".
> 
> Anstatt mal "danke" zu sagen, kommt Gemecker.



Sagst du das auch dann bei einem Doktor der dir erstmal die Niere Entfernt bei einem einfachen Schnupfen?
Wenn man einen Test macht und diesen dann derartig schlecht durchführt muss man auch mit Kritik leben können - aber bei Personen wie dir ist dann der Sinn eines Forums wirklich Fragwürdig. falls du nichst sinnvolles beizutragen hast bist du heir einfach nur falsch am Platz mit deinem Genörgel und Gemecker.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

Gut. Das ist _Deine _Meinung. Habe da auch nichts Anderes erwartet.

Wenn Du noch persönliche Mitteilungen machen möchtest, besser per PN.
Wir wollen die Anderen nicht mit unseren Meinungen übereinander nerven. 
Aber im Grunde haben wir dahingehend ja bereits alles ausgetauscht(kann auch gerne auf PNs verzichten  ).

Topic: Find's gut, dass das noch mal genauer, bei einem klimakontrolliertem Raum, der auf eine gleichbleibende Temp festgelegt ist, getestet wurde.


----------



## CiD (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



Ogami schrieb:


> Mal nebenbei gefragt: Wie entsorge ich eigentlich die Rückstände beim Wechsel oder die fast leere Spritze umweltbewußt? Sind ja so einige Inhaltsstoffe drin in der Paste.


Essen! Ist biologisch abbaubar...oder nicht?
Kannst ja mal testen und deine Ergebnisse hier posten, Benschmarks und so: Grad der Kauanstrengung, wie lange hats gedauert mit der Verdauung, gings gut runter, tats weh...wen ja wie doll, Schmerzgrenze und so, was kam hinten raus, wie sah's aus, wie sahst DU aus, musste man nachhelfen, wen ja wie viel Bullrichsalz brauchte man oder musste man doch nen Einlauf machen...u.s.w.u.s.f. ...weist schon und schön in Tabellenform. 





ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Topic: Find's gut, dass das noch mal genauer, bei einem klimakontrolliertem Raum, der auf eine gleichbleibende Temp festgelegt ist, getestet wurde.


Ja aber mit ner schei* WLP...lag wohl noch rum und musste weg.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Wir wollen die Anderen nicht mit unseren Meinungen übereinander nerven.



Schon gut, macht mal ruhig.  Sagt uns nur wer von euch in welche Ecke geht, sonst wird das kommentieren unnötig unübersichtlich.

@topic
Ich trage die WLP immer mit einer checkkarte auf die mal bei einer Paste von thermalright dabei war. Wenn ich den kompletten heatspreader dünn bestrichen habe, schaue ich mir den Kühler nochmal genauer an und entscheide dann ob ich noch einem Tropfen in die Mitte gebe. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Sagt uns nur wer von euch in welche Ecke geht, sonst wird das kommentieren unnötig unübersichtlich.



Noch ein wenig Popcorn dazu ?


----------



## Cleriker (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

Danke der Nachfrage, aber ich nehme dann doch lieber Chips und Bier. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## bastian123f (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...und als Gleitmittel.[/SIZE]



Ach so ist das. Also immer viel WLP zuhause haben


----------



## HagenStein87 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

Ich mach dir Paste meist warm und dann kommt einwenig auf den HS.. und daaaaan? Mit dem Finger wird der Mist verstrichen, so dünn wie möglich und so dick wie nötig.


----------



## Llares (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Also bei mir läuft´s mit Chrome....alles aktuell bei dir?



Hab auch keinen Ton...


----------



## Schleifer (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



HagenStein87 schrieb:


> Ich mach dir Paste meist warm und dann kommt einwenig auf den HS...



Ich kann, ohne Witz, nicht nachvollziehen, was viele hier an der Kryonaut als schlecht verarbeitbar bezeichnen. Hab die Paste in der DG-Whg bei rd. 28°C Raumtemperatur aufgetragen. Die vorher (bei der CPU) noch verwendete Gelid extreme ging (bei 23°C Raum) deutlich schwieriger zu verteilen. Machen es diese 5°C Unterschied schon aus? Kanns mir kaum vorstellen.


----------



## empy (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Nutella hat übrigens Lichtschutzfaktor 9,7  Ist auch kein Witz und könnte auch funktionieren, aber ich glaube, das versaut mir die Hardware



Hast du Angst, dass deine Hardware Sonnenbrand kriegt? 



HagenStein87 schrieb:


> Ich mach dir Paste meist warm und dann kommt einwenig auf den HS.. und daaaaan? Mit dem Finger wird der Mist verstrichen, so dünn wie möglich und so dick wie nötig.



"Zuerst erhitzen wir die WLP auf 70 Grad, so dass sie gerade noch nicht verläuft, dann sanft mit dem Finger auf dem HS verteilen. Nicht zu dünn, aber auch nicht zu dick." Wie viel Kalorien hat Silikonöl eigentlich?


----------



## INU.ID (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> All Eure Videos, leibe PCGH-Redaktion, sind bei mir immer ohne Ton.
> Woran liegt dass? Welchen Codec brauch ich? Oder darf ich die Videos nicht mit Chrome betrachten?


Ich hatte es mittlerweile auch schon 2-3x, aber Seite neu laden und/oder im Player den Regler mal bewegen (bzw. dort den Ton mal kurz de- und wieder aktivieren) hat mir den Ton wieder zurückgebracht.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



empy schrieb:


> Hast du Angst, dass deine Hardware Sonnenbrand kriegt?



Ne, aber die Hardware könnte ja den Hitzetod sterben.....da ich nur 4K mit Ultra-Details kenne, meine CPU aber auf keinen Fall mehr als zehn Grad über der Raumtemperatur liegen darf und dabei natürlich alles silent sein muss


----------



## Immunglobulin (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

Interessant, dass man 8 Seiten lang darüber diskutieren kann, wie man Wärmeleitpaste richtig aufträgt. Ich habe bei allen Versuchen bisher immer frei Schnauze gehandelt, mich also an keine bestimmte Anleitung gehalten.
Bisher ist nichts bei mir überhitzt. Amen.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



Immunglobulin schrieb:


> Interessant, dass man 8 Seiten lang darüber diskutieren kann, wie man Wärmeleitpaste richtig aufträgt. Ich habe bei allen Versuchen bisher immer frei Schnauze gehandelt, mich also an keine bestimmte Anleitung gehalten.
> Bisher ist nichts bei mir überhitzt. Amen.



Naja beim OC geht es manchmal durchaus um einige wenige Grad unterschied, da kann man dann sicher auch ein wenig darüber debattieren.


----------



## CiD (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



Immunglobulin schrieb:


> Interessant, dass man 8 Seiten lang darüber diskutieren kann, wie man Wärmeleitpaste richtig aufträgt.


Bei mir ist die  Diskussion nicht so lang...hab nur 4 Seiten.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja beim OC geht es manchmal durchaus um einige wenige Grad unterschied, da kann man dann sicher auch ein wenig darüber debattieren.


Man schaue nur mal auf die i7 Besitzer mit über 5GHz. Beim overclocking darf man aber auch nicht vergessen, dass dies mit Garantieverlust einhergeht. Da sind ein paar Grad weniger für den einen oder anderen dann wie Balsam für die Seele.





CiD schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die  Diskussion nicht so lang...hab nur 4 Seiten.


Tapatalk macht daraus eine. Gewonnen!

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## bastian123f (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



Schleifer schrieb:


> Ich kann, ohne Witz, nicht nachvollziehen, was viele hier an der Kryonaut als schlecht verarbeitbar bezeichnen. Hab die Paste in der DG-Whg bei rd. 28°C Raumtemperatur aufgetragen. Die vorher (bei der CPU) noch verwendete Gelid extreme ging (bei 23°C Raum) deutlich schwieriger zu verteilen. Machen es diese 5°C Unterschied schon aus? Kanns mir kaum vorstellen.



Warte mal. Die Paste ist schlecht verarbeitbar? Hab ich noch nie bemerkt und ich benutze die jetzt schon ein paar Jahre. Finde die ganz in Ordnung beim Auftragen


----------



## empy (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Ne, aber die Hardware könnte ja den Hitzetod sterben.....da ich nur 4K mit Ultra-Details kenne, meine CPU aber auf keinen Fall mehr als zehn Grad über der Raumtemperatur liegen darf und dabei natürlich alles silent sein muss



Naja, schmierst du dich mit Sonnencreme ein, wenn du in die Sauna gehst? Und 4K auf Ultra ist ja eigentlich für die CPU egal, bis darauf, dass sie Feuer von (in der Regel) unten kriegt. Spielst du auch in der Sauna, oder warum darf die CPU nicht mehr als 10K über Raumtemperatur liegen?


----------



## BxBender (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste richtig auftragen: Welche Unterschiede gibt es?*

Verdammt, wieos hab eich in einigen Videos von euch keinen Sound mehr im Video, Sound in der Werbung geht immer.
Wenn ich statt dem neuesten Firefox zum Edge gehe, läufts bei den Problemfällen.
Das habe ich erst seit einer Woche udn ich habe selber nichts geändert.
Kann ein Firefoxupdate im Hintergrund das gemacht haben?
Oder wurde an der Videoplattform herumgebastelt?


----------

